# Online Reformed vs. On campus Dispensational



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 22, 2009)

If you had to choose between a distance education Reformed seminary or an on-campus Dispensational seminary, which would choose and why? 

To clarify, your goals for the education would be to seek ordination and become a head pastor (if that changes your views).


----------



## Curt (Dec 22, 2009)

For me, this is a hard choice. Online education is becoming a norm today, but it cannot compete with sitting in a classroom with other men doing the same preparation and having personal relationships with the professors. But over against being on campus with Dispensationalists, perhaps, I'd go for the online education.

Is there no option (part-time, perhaps) for an on-campus experience with reformed (i.e. like-minded) folk?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 22, 2009)

Curt said:


> For me, this is a hard choice. Online education is becoming a norm today, but it cannot compete with sitting in a classroom with other men doing the same preparation and having personal relationships with the professors. But over against being on campus with Dispensationalists, perhaps, I'd go for the online education.
> 
> Is there no option (part-time, perhaps) for an on-campus experience with reformed (i.e. like-minded) folk?



For me there wasn't and I chose the on campus Dispensational route (DTS). I have my doubts at times, but no real interest in switching or anything. Just curious what others would have done.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 22, 2009)

If the online Reformed seminary would function so that i would also be mentored/discipled by men at my local church who are already ministering, then i would pick the online Reformed.

If the online seminary didn't have this local mentoring/discipling piece to it, then i'd probably pick the on-campus seminary. Interaction with men who are already ministering in Christ's Church is essential to any seminary education.

One must be able to grow both academically and spiritually, and for that there must be person-to-person interaction at some level.

Iron sharpens iron, and one man sharpens another. (Pro 27:17 ESV)


----------

